# Any suggestions of different ways to specify, that what I write is my own opinion.



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

With the writing of my book, I'm finding that I am repeating myself with the same phrases. Can anyone here think of some new ones I can use, to show that what I'm saying, is my own opinion, my own thoughts and not the facts.

So far I have: 

I think.
It appears to me.
In my opinion.
It seems like.
It could be.
It seems likely to me.
apparently.
That suggests to me.
It seems obvious to me. 

Thanks


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Jan 16, 2017)

Seems to me that if you say in the beginning that what follows is your personal opinion, none of them are necessary.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 16, 2017)

kcolrehs said:


> Can anyone here think of some new ones I can use, to show that what I'm saying, is my own opinion, my own thoughts and not the facts.




I am curious as to why you are not quoting facts and a source in a story format?  It would give more credibility to what you are writing and have far more impact to the reader.  In the age of fake new and obvious media bias there is a lot to be said for accurate information no matter what it is about.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

Jay Greenstein said:


> Seems to me that if you say in the beginning that what follows is your personal opinion, none of them are necessary.



I also agree with that Jay, but after reading about the chance of libel and getting sued, I'd prefer to double protect myself..

[FONT=&quot]I've read up on it and found this: Generally, defamation is a false and unprivileged statement of fact that is harmful to someone's reputation, and published "with fault," meaning as a result of negligence or malice.

[/FONT][h=3]Can my opinion be defamatory?[/h][FONT=&quot]No—but merely labeling a statement as your "opinion" does not make it so. Courts look at whether a reasonable reader or listener could understand the statement as asserting a statement of verifiable fact. 


[/FONT]


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> I am curious as to why you are not quoting facts and a source in a story format?  It would give more credibility to what you are writing and have far more impact to the reader.  In the age of fake new and obvious media bias there is a lot to be said for accurate information no matter what it is about.



In my book, I've gone through all the reports and witness statements, I've written about them, then I have made my own conclusions about it all. I would say something like, "In my opinion, I think that this could have happened, he had planned it for at least a month", or "he may have put a sedative in the drink, then stole the keys", or similar to this. My conclusions are not proven fact, They could become proven as fact in the future, but at the moment, they are just my opinions.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 16, 2017)

Based on what you are writing you can do several things. 

Fiction - Don't worry about it; its your story. Unless the character has incomplete information that doesn't line up with the facts there is usually isn't a reason to go into it. 

Non Fiction: In History works most authors state the known facts then say something like "Therefore I have concluded." Then we know it is the authors opinion or interpretation. 

Also for non-fiction I would definitely refer to the Chicago Manual of Style. Also the OWL project from Purdue University is a good formatting and reference resource.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 16, 2017)

Is it fiction you are writing? A novel? If soI think you are probably being a little paranoid, one frequently comes across books with a disclaimer on the tile page saying that it is entirely fictional and any resemblance otherwise is accidental, that should alert any 'reasonable reader' that this is not a book of verifiable facts. re you a malicious person?does this book contain viscious and unverifiable attacks on identifiable individuals? If it doesn't they won't have a leg to stand on, if you are malicious and it does contain such things I should refrain from publishing it, disclaimers to the contrary won't protect you if they are demonstrably false.

Consider the 'don't think blue' rule, if I tell  you not to think blue what colour comes to mind, if I say don't think about a dog chasing a cat, what do you think of instantly, if I say this book is not about you, you start looking for the bits about you.

Another thing, are you very rich? Because there is no point suing a poor bum you can't even recover legal expenses from.

Do you intend to self publish? Chances are, if you do, no-one who would be interested in sueing youwill see your book.  regular publisher will put you right anyway.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> Is it fiction you are writing? A novel? If soI think you are probably being a little paranoid, one frequently comes across books with a disclaimer on the tile page saying that it is entirely fictional and any resemblance otherwise is accidental, that should alert any 'reasonable reader' that this is not a book of verifiable facts. re you a malicious person?does this book contain viscious and unverifiable attacks on identifiable individuals? If it doesn't they won't have a leg to stand on, if you are malicious and it does contain such things I should refrain from publishing it, disclaimers to the contrary won't protect you if they are demonstrably false.
> 
> Consider the 'don't think blue' rule, if I tell  you not to think blue what colour comes to mind, if I say don't think about a dog chasing a cat, what do you think of instantly, if I say this book is not about you, you start looking for the bits about you.
> 
> ...



It is non fiction, an investigation into a suspected murder. I've gone through all the available evidence and witness accounts. In the book I reach my own conclusions, opinions and personal views about it all. There are solid facts to it, but with the witness statements and other sources, it's a case of who is telling the truth, and who is lying. 

I haven't got much money so wouldn't be worth suing me. It's my first book, almost completed, has been recommended that I sell it on amazon, with Kindle Direct Publishing, and as a Kindle Single. The category of it is, investigative Jouralism, it's only 11,000 words.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

voltigeur said:


> Based on what you are writing you can do several things.
> Non Fiction: In History works most authors state the known facts then say something like "Therefore I have concluded." Then we know it is the authors opinion or interpretation.
> 
> Also for non-fiction I would definitely refer to the Chicago Manual of Style. Also the OWL project from Purdue University is a good formatting and reference resource.
> ...



Thanks for the info voltigeur. good advice there.


The book is non fiction. I started off writing 1000 words a day, and the book was flowing, then at nearly 7000 words I hit the wall and struggled a bit from there. I got back on track and it's almost finished now. The first half of it, was where I worked the most out, my conclusions are very interesting. The second half, I did well, but it was a lot harder to figure anything out for sure.


Right now, I just want to get it out there, it feels like I need to get it published quickly. The best parts of the book, are the things I have worked out, they are very good, and for me, as long as they are clear to understand, it should be fine, I hope.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 16, 2017)

Not to play internet lawyer here but a couple of thoughts come to mind: 

First off: if this is a recent unsolved crime then I would tread carefully. If you, in your conclusion suggest a suspect, you can get sued! You can put up the defense that it is only your opinion but that theory has limitations. Once your a defendant in a law suit is not the time to find out what those are. 

If this is a true crime work then I would go with traditional publishing. They have the lawyers and would be better qualified to judge the risk of your book.

If you really have your heart set on self publishing I would come up with a pen name and file that name as an LLC. Everything with the book is done through that LLC. Then if you get sued you can keep personal assets out of harms way. (Again talk to a lawyer about this.) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Jan 16, 2017)

_It_ can be a weak subject. When you edit, you will probably like the effect of eliminating it. For example:

It seems like winter is cold --> Winter seems cold.

It seems obvious to me that winter is cold. --> Winter is obviously cold.

It could be that she ran -- she could have ran.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 16, 2017)

voltigeur said:


> Not to play internet lawyer here but a couple of thoughts come to mind:
> 
> First off: if this is a recent unsolved crime then I would tread carefully. If you, in your conclusion suggest a suspect, you can get sued! You can put up the defense that it is only your opinion but that theory has limitations. Once your a defendant in a law suit is not the time to find out what those are.
> 
> ...



I'm planning on using a pen name, I'll check up on going through an LLC.


There is already a main suspect, and I believe I may have worked out some good evidence against him. I doubt he would be happy about it, but at the end of the day, it would be up to the police to look into it and decide if I am correct or not.


I'm surprised that what I have to say hasn't been worked out already, and I think anyone who reads my book would understand my thinking and probably agree with it.


If I end up getting sued, as far as I'm aware, it would have to be shown that what I am saying is incorrect. And I don't even say I'm certain it happened at all, because I'm not certain of it. Can I trust the witness statements? I am only pointing out what could have happened.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2017)

The type of book puts a very different complexion on things. Real people facing genuine allegations will be taken far more seriously, but you knew that. I would certainly be inclined to approach people in a position to publish who would employ proffessional legal advice, failing that seek some yourself. The problem with that is that, firstly, it might be expensive, secondly, their 'fail-safe' position would be to advise against publishing. That is where the in house publisher's lawyer would be an advantage, they would want to say it is okay if they could rather than hedge their bets. 

The length makes me think 'does it need to be a book publisher?' A 'true crime' magazine publisher might serialise it for example.

Putting things in the public eye can predjudice a court case, have you considered showing your thoughts to the relevant police officers? On the one hand they could be party to confidential information that refutes your conclusions, on the other if they agreed with you being 'The book that led to  the conviction' could be a great strapline. Just thoughts from a lay person.


"think, appears, opinion, seems, could possibly, suggests," are the main words you use to express doubt, having identified them you can ring the changes with them a bit
It appears to me
I think it apparent
It would seem apparent
Apparently, to me,
Apparently, I think,

And so on ... 

The other point that strikes me as possible is an * and a foot note reffering to a single disclaimer at the front or back of the book. That would be far less intrusive to the reader.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 17, 2017)

Excellent advice Olly, I'm becoming aware that this is not the usual type of book people write, now I'm understanding why. I have thought of sending it to the police, but am unsure if they would take any notice. Another private investigator came to similar conclusions concerning one important aspect of my book, and he sent  his findings to the police, but it came to nothing. I believe I've worked out quite a bit more than he did, I'm confident that I've uncovered something which would be of interest to the public. I've based my conclusions on what the witnesses have said and from the autopsy reports. 

If I'm shown to be incorrect at all, if new evidence emerges, that's fair enough, I can change my opinions. I've been reading the defamation laws, it states that if you knowingly say something that's not factual, but put it across as a fact, and with a purpose of causing someone harm, you could get sued for this. But I will be stating clearly, that I'm not sure if it's correct, and that it's not a fact, just saying it's what may have happened. It's up to the reader then to decide what they think. As long as I haven't tried to make out that what I'm saying is a fact, it looks as though it should be fine.

I like the idea of putting an * and a foot note referring to a single disclaimer, I could use that. The only problem I see there, is that I think I need to make it very clear. Advice given has said: 'Can my opinion be defamatory?

No—but merely labeling a statement as your "opinion" does not make it so. Courts look at whether a reasonable reader or listener could understand the statement as asserting a statement of verifiable fact'. 

If I'm understanding this correctly, that seems to suggest that my opinions will need to be written out very clearly, showing that they are not verifiable facts. That would make the reading of my book not quite as good, I'll still be able to get my ideas across though. I will have to think more about that one.

I'm planning to publish with Amazon, am also thinking about an audio book, then contact relevant newspapers and try and get some exposure. It's such a short book, I don't know if a book publisher would be a good idea.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 17, 2017)

EmmaSohan said:


> _It_ can be a weak subject. When you edit, you will probably like the effect of eliminating it. For example:
> 
> It seems like winter is cold --> Winter seems cold.
> 
> ...



This is off the original topic, but I have to address this. 'It' is not what makes your examples weak. What sucks the strength out of those sentences are the passive words, 'seems' and 'could.' Of course not using those words reduces the need for the 'it' as well.

Winter is cold.

Winter is cold. (Forget the 'obviously' too. It is padding.)

She ran. (or she didn't run).

Good prose is made up of nouns and verbs., not qualifiers and padding.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Jan 17, 2017)

Terry D said:


> This is off the original topic, but I have to address this. 'It' is not what makes your examples weak. What sucks the strength out of those sentences are the passive words, 'seems' and 'could.' Of course not using those words reduces the need for the 'it' as well.
> 
> Winter is cold.
> 
> ...



By off-topic, I assume that -- unlike my post about how to express important nuances in nonfiction -- you are talking about 3rd person narration in fiction?

That would still be wrong, but yes, those are weak words and a writer should think twice about using them. I have been pleasantly surprised at the effect of changing from simile to metaphor. Making both points:  “When a man sits with a pretty girl for an hour, it seems like a minute.But let him sit on a hot stove for a minute, and it’s longer than an hour.” (Einstein)


----------



## Terry D (Jan 17, 2017)

Weak sentences are weak sentences. Fiction, or non-fiction.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Jan 17, 2017)

They might seem weak to you.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 17, 2017)

EmmaSohan said:


> They might seem weak to you.



Even that is a weak sentence. "Might seem" sucks all the vigor out of the sentence. In essence proving my point. Alternatives:

In your opinion they are weak. [Still not strong, but better than 'might seem']

You think they are weak. [Even better. A definitive statement.]

Qualifiers and wishy-washy phrasing are signatures of writers who are not confident in their skills. If you have something to say; say it. Don't bore your readers with what 'could be', or what 'seems to be.' It's your book, or your story -- own it.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 17, 2017)

Terry D said:


> You think they are weak. [Even better. A definitive statement.]
> 
> Qualifiers and wishy-washy phrasing are signatures of writers who are not confident in their skills. If you have something to say; say it. Don't bore your readers with what 'could be', or what 'seems to be.' It's your book, or your story -- own it.



That's interesting, I prefer a definitive statement myself. The first draught of my book was great, but now I'm having to tone it down, it's not quite as hard hitting. Where previously I had written: " I say he did bla bla bla." Now I'm changing to "In my opinion, I think he did bla bla bla."  Not as good.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2017)

> Another private investigator came to similar conclusions concerning one important aspect of my book, and he sent his findings to the police, but it came to nothing.


 I can well believe it, in my experience policemen are attached to their own sense of importance, they wouldn't like ideas coming from 'Non-proffessionals'. You might be open to criticism if you don't give them the opportunity though, tell them and they may ignore you, don't tell them and they start talking about 'Witholding evidence

You talk about 'facts', I don't know the details, but things like 'witness statements' are hearsay, not facts. 'Parts of this analysis are based on hearsay evidence I can not verify' might be a good thing to include in a disclaimer.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 17, 2017)

kcolrehs said:


> It is non fiction, an investigation into a suspected murder. I've gone through all the *available evidence and witness accounts*. In the book I reach my own conclusions, opinions and personal views about it all.



Isn't that, in bold, the sort of thing that is supposed to change opinions and whatnot? If however the thrust of it is your opinion no matter the evidence, then why not explore that? Instead of saying "it seems to me", write about the things you have observed and considered and believed, and show how they lead you to your conclusions. For a writer to candidly put forth their opinions and supply the thought processes that got them there could* be interesting and probably quite necessary at this point in time. Sort of like a showing versus telling of the whole thing

*Failing that, try the subjunctive mood. It suggests possibility and doubt - in a tenselike structure! How cool is that?!


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 17, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> I can well believe it, in my experience policemen are attached to their own sense of importance, they wouldn't like ideas coming from 'Non-proffessionals'. You might be open to criticism if you don't give them the opportunity though, tell them and they may ignore you, don't tell them and they start talking about 'Witholding evidence
> 
> You talk about 'facts', I don't know the details, but things like 'witness statements' are hearsay, not facts. 'Parts of this analysis are based on hearsay evidence I can not verify' might be a good thing to include in a disclaimer.



There are quite a lot of facts, photographic evidence and autopsy reports with the case, then there are the witness accounts and other things that people have said. I've gone through them all to see if I can find any tiny clues that have been overlooked, I've reached some conclusions that I am sure are correct, but I can only lead the horse to water, it will be for others to prove or disprove them. There are some, I have managed to prove in my book, important evidence that I've figured out. I think my book will definitely be useful to the case. 

I've got a disclaimer that I've written myself, and will try and find a free solicitor to check it over. I have:
'The views expressed in this book are the conclusions, opinions and personal views of the author, they are not all proven facts. The reader is encouraged to go through the book and decide if they agree with the author on any of them or not. The conclusions, opinions and personal views have been based on evidence and witness accounts available on the public domain. If any new evidence comes to light, or any evidence is shown to be inaccurate, the author reserves the right to change his conclusions, opinions and personal views at any time.'


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 17, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> Isn't that, in bold, the sort of thing that is supposed to change opinions and whatnot? If however the thrust of it is your opinion no matter the evidence, then why not explore that? Instead of saying "it seems to me", write about the things you have observed and considered and believed, and show how they lead you to your conclusions. For a writer to candidly put forth their opinions and supply the thought processes that got them there could* be interesting and probably quite necessary at this point in time. Sort of like a showing versus telling of the whole thing
> 
> *Failing that, try the subjunctive mood. It suggests possibility and doubt - in a tenselike structure! How cool is that?!



That's good advice, cheers.

Somehow that is almost the same as I have written it. The first half I was flowing through, and getting a lot of ideas. Then as the book progressed, I figured something out during my writing. So one minute I was thinking one way, then I realized that was incorrect, and wrote all my new ideas as they were coming to my mind. Then I had the option to rewrite my previous ideas, but the book is my mind, figuring out what happened, it's the way I have written it, so I decided I have to leave all of it in. The book takes you through my investigation, and my thought process looking through all the evidence. I've worked out a few things that I've managed to show as fact in the book. 

But the second half, that became a lot more difficult. What you have suggested is similar to what I have been thinking. There are things I can't work out exactly, due to lack of evidence, I wanted it like the first half, so tried to put forward my conclusions, but I can't be as sure of them. I'm rewriting it now to include all the different scenarios that it could be, trying to look at it from every angle. I like what you suggest about ' the subjunctive mood. It suggests possibility and doubt - in a tenselike structure.' I could use that for my final conclusion.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 18, 2017)

kcolrehs said:


> That's good advice, cheers.
> 
> Somehow that is almost the same as I have written it. The first half I was flowing through, and getting a lot of ideas. Then as the book progressed, I figured something out during my writing. So one minute I was thinking one way, then I realized that was incorrect, and wrote all my new ideas as they were coming to my mind. Then I had the option to rewrite my previous ideas, but the book is my mind, figuring out what happened, it's the way I have written it, so I decided I have to leave all of it in. The book takes you through my investigation, and my thought process looking through all the evidence. I've worked out a few things that I've managed to show as fact in the book.
> 
> But the second half, that became a lot more difficult. What you have suggested is similar to what I have been thinking. There are things I can't work out exactly, due to lack of evidence, I wanted it like the first half, so tried to put forward my conclusions, but I can't be as sure of them. I'm rewriting it now to include all the different scenarios that it could be, trying to look at it from every angle. I like what you suggest about ' the subjunctive mood. It suggests possibility and doubt - in a tenselike structure.' I could use that for my final conclusion.



I like what you said about writing stuff, changing your mind, and then having some contrary view - I have been there many a time. The easy solution to that? Simply blame your contrariness on some nebulous "other". Rather than say "It is my view that X Y Z", say "It is believed by some that X Y Z". And why not? Then you can explore the things that make that viewpoint, while seeming to maintain an academic sort of separation from the subject, but which is of course completely illusory! It sounds like an interesting topic.


----------



## kcolrehs (Jan 18, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> I like what you said about writing stuff, changing your mind, and then having some contrary view - I have been there many a time. The easy solution to that? Simply blame your contrariness on some nebulous "other". Rather than say "It is my view that X Y Z", say "It is believed by some that X Y Z". And why not? Then you can explore the things that make that viewpoint, while seeming to maintain an academic sort of separation from the subject, but which is of course completely illusory! It sounds like an interesting topic.



Thanks bdcharles, that's a good idea, I will be using that. If I look at it from all angles and say that various sources think this occured for each of them, then examine all available scenarios, going into detail with each one. That way it will be fair, and up to the individual reading to decide which they think is most likely. 

Earlier on I found some new evidence I've been searching a long time for. I believe that this can put a whole new light on the case. 

I'm glad I wrote to this forum now, there has been a lot of good advice and food for thougt.


----------

